# Limited Entry Bull Elk Tag



## krmcne (Feb 24, 2015)

I drew an Expo archery tag for bull elk (I know, amazing). I've never archery hunted for a big bull before, but buy a cow/spike tag every year. How would you hunt for a big bull during the August/September time frame of the archery hunt?


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope that the rut comes sooner than later...


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Which unit? Seems like sitting on water holes and soft cow calling are most effective. The season dates are good this year. The bulls will be pretty active the last week.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great year to have it. Archery hunt is later than normal so you should have some good rut action!


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Get elknuts playbook, one of the best resources you'll find.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Hunt them in early Sept like you do anywhere else, let the elk tell you how to hunt them. Usually better chances of getting a big bull earlier on as the "pecking order" is being established. But, in units that are controlled as in LE units, I've had opportunities to shoot big bulls while spike/cow hunting from Labor Day to the end of those hunts.

Elk are vocal and rounding up cows that time of the year...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> let the elk tell you how to hunt them.


+1
Great comment.


----------

